# Over 2.5 tips for soccer games 18-8-2015



## nedu banks (Aug 18, 2015)

These are my picks for today

SCOTLAND CC    19:45    Annan Athletic v St. Mirren @Over 1.60

SCOTLAND CC    19:45    Falkirk FC v Peterhead FC @Over 1.60

SCOTLAND CC    19:45    Queen of the South v Livingston FC @Over 1.65

ENGLAND CFN    19:45    Hednesford Town v Corby Town @Over 1.65

ENGLAND CFN    19:45    Gainsborough v Stalybridge @Over 1.65

ENGLAND Conference    19:45    Southport v Gateshead @Over 1.75

ENGLAND Conf    19:45    Barrow AFC v Guiseley AFC @Over 1.70

ENGLAND League 1    19:45    Swindon Town v Port Vale @Over 1.85

ENGLAND LCh    19:45    Milton Keynes Dons v Bolton Wanderers @Over 1.85

ENGLAND LCh    19:45    Nottingham F. v Charlton Athletic @Over 1.85

ENGLAND LCh    19:45    Rotherham v Preston NE @Over 2.00

SCOTLAND CC    19:30    Forfar Athletic v Dunfermline @Over 1.55

ICELAND D2    19:30    Haukar v Thor Akureyri @Over 1.50

ICELAND D2    19:30    UMF Grindavik v BI/Bolungarvik @Over 1.40

ESTONIA D1    19:00    FC Infonet v JK Tammeka Tartu @Over 1.35

UEFA CLQ    17:00    FC Astana v APOEL FC @Over 2.45

ESTONIA D1    17:00    JK Sillamae Kalev v Paide Linnameeskond @Over 1.50

ESTONIA D1    17:00    Nomme Kalju v Levadia Tallinn @Over 1.85

RUSSIA D3W    16:30    FK Pskov-747 v Domodedovo @Over 1.95

MALAYSIA PL    13:45    Kedah FA v Sabah FA
http://over3goals.blogspot.com/2015/08/soccer-tips-games-1882015-over-25-goals.html


----------



## nedu banks (Aug 19, 2015)

MEXICO CMX    03:00    Chiapas FC v Alebrijes de Oaxaca @Over 1.80

CNCF CCL    03:00    Seattle Sounders v CD Olimpia @Over 1.75

MEXICO CMX    02:30    Atlético San Luis v CF Monterrey @Over 1.80

COLUMBIA D1    02:00    Millonarios v Deportivo Cali @Over 1.80

USA D1    01:30    Sporting Kansas City v San Jose Earthquake @Over 1.85

CHILE D1    00:00    O'Higgins v Univ de Chile @Over 1.60

SCOTLAND CC    19:45    Ayr United v Rangers FC @Over 1.30

UEFA CLQ    19:45    FC Basel v Maccabi Tel Aviv @Over 1.75

UEFA CLQ    19:45    Rapid Wien v Shakhtar Donetsk @Over 1.85

UEFA CLQ    19:45    Skenderbeu v Dinamo Zagreb @Over 2.10

LITHUNIA D1    16:00    FK Siauliai v FK Suduva @Over 1.50

MALAYSIA SL    13:45    Terengganu FA v PDRM FA @Over 1.65

MALAYSIA SL    13:45    Selangor FA v Kelantan FA @Over 1.65

MALAYSIA SL    13:45    Darul Takzim v Perak FA @Over 1.80

CHINA Cup    12:45    Henan Construction v Shandong Luneng @Over 1.70

KOREA D1    11:00    Busan I'Park v FC Seoul @Over 2.10

Please visit www.over3goals.blogspot.com for more info.


----------



## nedu banks (Aug 20, 2015)

Over 2.5 picks for 20-08-2015

UEFA EULQ    20:00    Lech Poznan v Videoton FC @Over 1.95

UEFA EULQ    19:50    Viktoria Plzen v FK Vojvodina @Over 1.75

KSA D1    19:15    Najran SC v Ittihad Jeddah @Over 1.60

UEFA EULQ    19:00    Atromitos FC v Fenerbahçe SK @Over 2.10

UEFA EULQ    19:00    BSC Young Boys v Karabakh Agdam @Over 2.10

FRA D3    19:00    AS Béziers v Strasbourg @Over 2.10

UEFA EULQ    18:30    FC Milsami v AS Saint-Étienne @Over 2.25

UEFA EULQ    18:00    PAOK Salonica v Brøndby IF @Over 2.00

UEFA EULQ    18:00    Sparta Praha v FC Thun @Over 1.70

UEFA EULQ    17:00    Astra Giurgiu v AZ Alkmaar @Over 2.00
 Note: That the kickoff time and odds vary. Visit your bookmaker. 
Log on to www.over3goals.blogspot.com


----------



## nedu banks (Aug 21, 2015)

Over 2.5 picks 21-08-2015

over 2.5 picks for football games. 
CZECH U19    12:00    MFK OKD Karviná U19 v Hradec Kralove U19 @Over 1.45

RUSSIA D3UP    14:00    Dynamo Kirov v Neftekhimik Nizhn@Over 1.95

ESTONIA D1    17:00    FC Infonet v Nomme Kalju @Over 1.95

ESTONIA D1    17:00    JK Tammeka Tartu v Flora Tallinn @Over 1.30

GEORGIA D1    17:00    Lokomotivi Tbilisi v Dinamo Tbilisi @Over 1.70

AUSTRIA D2    17:30    Wacker Innsbruck v Austria Lustenau @Over 1.75

GERMANY D2    17:30    SV Sandhausen v Heidenheim @Over 2.00

AUSTRIA D3RO    18:00    SC Neusiedl v Admira II @Over 1.45

AUSTRIA D3RM    18:00    Blau Weiss Linz v Sturm Graz II @Over 1.40

HOLLAND D2    19:00    FC Den Bosch v FC Emmen @Over 1.55 

HOLLAND D2    19:00    FC Dordrecht v FC Volendam @Over 1.50

HOLLAND D2    19:00    Helmond Sport v Fortuna Sittard @Over 1.55

K SAUDI ARABIA D1    19:15    Al Nassr Riyadh v Hajer Club @Over 1.25

CZECH D1    19:15    Mlada Boleslav v FK Zlin @Over 1.65

ENGLAND LCh    19:45    Birmingham City v Derby County @Over 1.85

SCOTLAAND D1    19:45    Greenock Morton v St. Mirren @Over 1.70

TURKEY D1    19:45    Kasımpaşa SK v Istanbul Basaksehir @Over 1.85

log on to www.over3goals.blogspot.com for any info
Note that the kickoff time and odds vary. Contact your bookmaker for both time and odds.


----------



## nedu banks (Aug 22, 2015)

AUSTRALIA BPL    10:00    Ipswich Knights v Rochedale Rovers @Over 1.35

CZECH U19    10:00    Bohemians 1905 U19 v Pribram U19 @Over 1.20

VIETNAM D1    10:30    Quang Nam FC V Than Quang Ninh @Over 1.60

JAPAN D1    11:00    Albirex Niigata V Sanfrecce Hiroshima @Over 1.70

GERMANY D2    12:00    Fortuna Düsseldorf V SC Freiburg @Over 1.80

GERMANY D2    12:00    Karlsruher SC V MSV Duisburg @Over 1.90

MALAYSIA SL    13:45    Terengganu FA V Pahang FA @Over 1.45

GEORGIA D1    14:00    FC Zugdidi V Torpedo Kutaisi

GERMANY D1    14:30    1.FC Köln V VfL Wolfsburg @Over 1.65

GERMANY D1    14:30    Eintracht Frankfurt V FC Augsburg @Over 1.70

WALES D1    14:30    Airbus UK Broughton V Carmarthen Town @Over 1.45

WALES D1    14:30    GAP Connah's Quay V Newtown AFC @Over 1.35

WALES D1    14:30    Haverfordwest V The New Saints @Over 1.30

WALES D1    14:30    Port Talbot V Bala Town @Over 1.30

AUSTRIA D1    15:00    Rapid Wien V Grödig @Over 1.45

ENGLAND PR    15:00    Norwich City V Stoke City @Over 2.05

ENGLAND L1    15:00    Barnsley V Bradford City @Over 1.85

ENG Conference    15:00    Grimsby Town v Torquay Utd @Over 1.70

ENG Conference    15:00    Wrexham FC v Welling Utd @Over 1.70

ENG Conference N    15:00    Harrogate Town v Tamworth @Over 1.80

ENG Conference S    15:00    Whitehawk FC v Chelmsford @Over 1.70

Northern Ireland D1    15:00    Ballinamallard Utd V Portadown FC @Over 1.55

Northern Ireland D1    15:00    Cliftonville Belfast V Carrick Rangers @Over 1.45

Northern Ireland D1    15:00    Coleraine FC V Linfield Belfast @Over 1.50

SCOTLAND L1    15:00    Brechin City v Airdrieonians FC @Over 1.70

SCOTLAND L1    15:00    Forfar Athleti v Stenhousemuir FC @Over 1.50

MONTENEGRO D1    16:00    OFK Petrovac v Bokelj Kotor @Over 2.15

CHILE D1    16:30    CD Palestino v Cobresal @Over 1.70

GREECE D1    17:15    Panthrakikos v Asteras Tripoli @Over 2.25

WALES D1    17:15    Llandudno v Aberystwyth Town @Over 1.35

GERMANY D1    17:30    Hamburger SV V VfB Stuttgart @Over 1.70

POLAND D2    18:00    Chojniczanka V Olimpia Grudziadz @Over 2.10

SLOVAKIA D1    18:00    Zemplin Michalovce v Dunajska Streda @Over 1.85

ISRAEL D1    18:10    Maccabi Haifa v Bnei Yehuda @Over 1.85

BELGIUM D1    19:00    KV Mechelen V OH Leuven @Over 1.65

FRANCE D1    19:00    Toulouse FC V AS Monaco @Over 2.10

URUAGUAY D1    19:00    CA Peñarol V El Tanque Sisley @Over 1.70

POLAND D1    19:30    Cracovia V Jagiellonia @Over 1.95

CROATIA D1    20:00    Istra 1961 V Dinamo Zagreb @Over 1.65

MEXICO D1    23:15    Club América V TR Veracruz @Over 1.70

USA D1    00:00    DC United V San Jose Earthquake @Over 1.85

CANADA D1    00:30    Toronto Croatia V Brampton United @Over 1.30

USA D1    00:30    Columbus Crew V Sporting Kansas City @Over 1.60

MEXICO D1    01:00    CF Monterrey V Santos Laguna @Over 1.65

MEXICO D1    03:00    Chiapas FC V Monarcas Morelia @Over 1.85


----------



## nedu banks (Aug 23, 2015)

VIETNAM D1    11:00    Binh Duong FC v Dong Nai FC *

GERMANY D2    12:30    RB Leipzig v St. Pauli

CHINA D1    12:35    Guangzhou R&F v Jiangsu Sainty *

CHINA D1    12:45    Shanghai Shenhua v Shanghai SIPG FC

SINGAPORE D1    13:15    Brunei DPMM FC v Young Lions

RUSSIA D2    13:30    Tom Tomsk v Gazovik Orenburg

DENMARK D2    14:00    FC Helsingor v Skive IK *

SWITZERLAND D2    14:00    Neuchâtel Xamax v FC Biel-Bienne

NORWAY D1    14:30    Odd BK v Viking FK

POLAND D1    14:30    Lech Poznan v Piast  *

MOLODOVA D1    15:00    FC Speranta v Zimbru Chisinau

SWEDEN D2    15:00    Ängelholms FF v Ljungskile SK

SLOVAKIA D1    15:30    AS Trencin v MFK Ruzomberok *

ARMENIA D1    16:00    Pyunik FC v Shirak FC *

ENGLAND PR    16:00    Everton FC v Manchester City *

RUSSIA D3W    16:00    FK Pskov-747 v Tekstilshchik Iv.

SLOVENIA D1    16:00    ND Gorica v NK Krsko *

SWEDEN D2    16:00    Syrianska FC v Brommapojkarna

AZERBAIJAN D1    17:00    AZAL PFK Baku v Karabakh Agdam

CYPRUS D1    17:00    Ethnikos Achnas v Doxa Katokopia *

NORWAY D1    17:00    FK Haugesund v FK Bodo/Glimt

NORWAY D2    17:00    SK Brann v Honefoss BK

PORTUGAL D1    17:00    Boavista FC v CD Tondela

CZECH D1    17:30    Viktoria Plzen v Sigma Olomouc *

COSTA RICA D1    18:00    Pérez Zeledón v Saprissa

CROATIA D1    18:00    Slaven Belupo v NK Zagreb *

MEXICO D1    18:00    UNAM Pumas v Dorados Sinaloa

CZECH D1    18:15    Sparta Praha v Dukla Praha

CHILE D1    19:00    San Marcos Arica v Univ de Chile

NORWAY D1    19:00    Rosenborg BK v Mjondalen IF

URUGUAY D1    19:00    Liverpool (URU) v Plaza Colonia *

CROATIA D1    20:00    Hajduk Split v NK Osijek *

PERU D1    21:30    Universitario v Sporting Cristal

VENEZUELA D1    21:30    Mineros Guyana v Zamora FC *

URUGUAY D1    22:00    Nacional (URU) v River Plate (URU)

COSTA RICA D1    22:30    Santos Guápiles v LD Alajuelense

MEXICO D1    23:00    Puebla FC v Pachuca CF

ARGENTINA D2    23:30    Patronato Paraná v Gimnasia Mendoza *

CHILE D1    00:00    Universidad Católica v Univ de Concepcion

VENEZUELA D1    00:30    Carabobo FC v Llaneros Guanare *

Note that the odds and kickoff time vary. Please visit your bookmaker for both odds and kickoff time. Log on to www.over3goals.blogspot.com for more info


----------



## nedu banks (Aug 24, 2015)

over 2.5 picks 24-08-2015

CZE Yth           12:00    Pribram Youth v Bohemians 1905 Youth @Over 1.25

CZECH Yth    13:00    FK Jablonec Youth v Sparta Praha Youth * @Over 1.35

CZECH Yth    13:00    Fotbal Trinec Youth v Mlada Boleslav Youth @Over 1.35

ARMENIA D2    14:00    Alashkert-2 Martuni v Ulisses-2 Yerevan *

CYPRUS D1    17:00    Ayia Napa v EN Paralimni @Over 2.05

HOLLAND BD1    17:30    Jong Utrecht v Jong Twente * @Over 1.35

SWEDEN D1    18:00    Norrköping v Helsingborg @Over 1.50

SWEDEN D2    18:00    Östersunds FK v Utsiktens BK * @Over 1.40

SWITZERLAND D2    18:45    FC Le Mont v FC Wil * @Over 1.60

ENGLAND PR21    19:00    Leicester City U21 v Everton FC U21 @Over 1.35

HOLLAND D2    19:00    Fortuna Sittard v FC Volendam * @Over 1.50

ICELAND D1    19:00    IA Akranes v Fjölnir * @Over 1.60

GERMANY D2    19:15    Kaiserslautern v Paderborn * @Over 1.75

ARGENTINA D1    00:00    Defensa y Justicia v CA Aldosivi @Over 2.05

The kickoff time and odds vary. get to your bookmaker for odds and kickoff time. Visit www.over3goals.blogspot.com for more info.


----------



## Betting Forum (Aug 24, 2015)

Please post in one thread only in this subforum.


----------



## nedu banks (Aug 25, 2015)

over 2.5 picks for 25-08-2015

IRAN D1    15:35    *Foolad Khuzestan v Persepolis FC @Over 2.35

AFC AFCC    17:00    Qadisiya Kuwait v Jaish Damascus

ESTONIA D2    17:00    Santos Tartu v Irbis Kivioli @Over 1.25

HOLLAN BD1    17:30    Jong Almere City v Jong Groningen @Over 1.30

GERMANY RegW    17:30    *Velbert v SG Wattenscheid @Over 1.65

GERMANY RegS    18:00    Kaiserslautern II v SV Saar 05 @Over 1.45

SCOTLAND Yth    18:00    *Rangers Youth v Inverness CT Youth @Over 1.30

GERMANY RegW    18:30    Mönchengladbach II v FC Wegberg-Beeck @Over 1.30

ENGLAND LC    19:45    Birmingham City v Gillingham @Over 1.75

ENGLAND LC    19:45    Bury FC v Leicester City * @Over 1.75

UEFA CLQ    19:45    (2)Maccabi Tel Aviv v FC Basel @Over 1.80

UEFA CLQ    19:45    (2)Malmö FF v Celtic FC @Over 1.70

ENGLAND LC    20:00    West Bromwich v Port Vale * @Over 1.60

CNCF CCL    01:00    DC United v Montego Bay Utd @Over 1.45

CNCF CCL    03:00    Saprissa v Santos Laguna @Over 1.75

MEXICO CMX    03:00    *Lobos de la BUAP v Puebla FC @Over 1.80

Please note that the kickoff time and odds vary. Please contact your bookmaker for odds. log on to www.over3goals.blogspot.com for more info


----------



## nedu banks (Aug 29, 2015)

Over 2.5 picks for 29-08-2015

JAPAN D1    11:00    Vegalta Sendai v Albirex Niigata @Over 1.65

KOREA D1    11:00    Jeju United v FC Seoul * Over 1.85

GERMANY D2    12:00    MSV Duisburg v Greuther Fürth * @Over 2.00

ENGLAND PR    12:45    Newcastle Utd v Arsenal * @ Over 1.70

FINLAND D2    14:00    *PK-35 Vantaa v VIFK Vaasa @Over 1.45

ARMENIA D1    14:30    *Shirak FC v Banants Yerevan @Over 1.70

ESTONIA D1    14:30    Flora Tallinn v Nomme Kalju @Over 1.60

GERMANY D1    14:30    1.FC Köln v Hamburger SV @Over 1.80

GERMANY D1    14:30    SV Darmstadt v Hoffenheim @Over 1.80

GERMANY D1    14:30    VfB Stuttgart v Eintracht Frankfurt @Over 1.50

WALES D1    14:30    Bangor City v Port Talbot @Over 1.35

AUSTRIA D1    15:00    Admira v Austria Wien @Over 1.55

ENGLAND PR    15:00    Bournemouth v Leicester City * @Over 1.75

ENGLAND LCh    15:00    Ipswich Town v Brighton @Over 2.10

ENG L1    15:00    Swindon Town V Sheffield Utd * @Over 1.90

N.IRELAND D1    15:00    *Crusaders Belfast V Dungannon Swifts @Over 1.40

N.IRELAND D1    15:00    *Linfield Belfast V Portadown FC @Over 1.55

SCOTLAND PR    15:00    *Celtic FC V St Johnstone @Over 1.40

SCOTLAND PR    15:00    Motherwell FC V Kilmarnock FC* @Over 1.80

SCOTLAND PR    15:00    *Ross County V Dundee United @Over 1.75

SCOTLAND D1    15:00    St. Mirren V Livingston FC @Over 1.70

SCOTLAND L1    15:00    Airdrieonians FC V Peterhead FC @Over 1.65

SCOTLAND L1    15:00    Stenhousemuir FC V Cowdenbeath @Over 1.60

SCOTLAND L2    15:00    *Elgin City V Stirling Albion @Over 1.55

SWITZERLAND D1    16:45    FC Lugano V FC Luzern* @Over 1.45

SWITZERLAND D2    16:45    FC Wil V FC Chiasso* @Over 1.75

SWITZERLAND D2    16:45    Lausanne-Sport V FC Wohlen @Over 1.60

CYPRUS D1    17:00    Ethnikos Achnas V Omonia Nicosia @Over 1.55

HUNGARY D1    17:00    Diosgyori VTK v Ujpest FC @Over 1.75

ISRAEL D1    17:00    Hapoel Haifa v Maccabi Petah Tikva @Over 2.15

ITALY D1    17:00    Bologna FC v Sassuolo Calcio @Over 2.10

POLAND D1    17:00    Zaglebie Lubin v Ruch Chorzow @Over 2.10

POLAND D2    17:00    *Dolcan Zabki v Rozwoj Katowice @Over 2.05

Note that the odds and kickoff varies. Meet your bookmaker for details. Log on to www.over3goals.blogspot.com for more games.


----------

